# leo morph?



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

Can anyone help identify this female please? 

She's definately Tremper Albino but what else.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow....
A stunning Tangerine Reverse Stripe Tremper Albino :2thumb:


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*agree with Sam...*

*Totally agree with sam very nice Tangy rev stripe Tremper :2thumb:*


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow!! I agree with Sam, shes gorgeous!


----------



## Lozza.Bella (Apr 24, 2010)

*Defo in agreeance with Sam, that is one stunning looking Leo, congratulations!*


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Nice stripe.............


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

thankies all


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

shes stunning where did you get her from if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

reptile cymru her only flaw is a regen tail


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

ridium said:


> reptile cymru her only flaw is a regen tail


 I thought so! She looks simular to one of the ones I saw when I bought my aptor stripe.


----------



## Railz (Oct 30, 2010)

shes split her tail night before last though shedding so could be from the original wound or from attempting breeding of male so shes seperated and being treated with tamodine


----------



## liam peel (Sep 26, 2011)

I like the yellow........


----------

